# نظرة سريعة على أهم الميزات الجديدة في أندرويد 13



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2022)

​





من المقرر أن يصبح تطبيق "غوغل بلاي" في إصدار أندرويد 13 بمثابة المحور الرئيسي لتحديثات نظام التشغيل (مواقع التواصل)


تعمل شركة "غوغل" (Google) باستمرار على تطوير نظام تشغيل "أندرويد" (Android) الشهير للأجهزة الجوالة، وتستعد حاليا لإطلاق الإصدار 13 في أواخر الصيف المقبل.
* 

وفي ما يلي نظرة سريعة على أهم الوظائف الجديدة في الإصدار أندرويد 13.*
​وظيفة "فوتو بيكر" (Photo Picker)​
تعمل وظيفة فوتو بيكر على حماية بيانات المستخدم، حيث تفرض وصولا محدودا للتطبيقات إلى معرض الصور، بحيث تتيح هذه الوظيفة وصول التطبيقات إلى صور أو مقاطع فيديو فردية أو محددة أو قليلة للغاية؛ ففي السابق كانت حقوق الوصول تسمح بالوصول لكل شيء أو لا شيء، ومن المفترض أن تظهر هذه الوظيفة أيضا في إصدار أندرويد 11 و12 عن طريق تحديث نظام التشغيل من خلال خدمة "غوغل بلاي" (Google play).
​​البحث في المنطقة القريبة بدون الموقع​
تحصل التطبيقات، التي تريد الاتصال بأجهزة "واي فاي" (Wifi) في المنطقة القريبة، على بيانات الموقع الخاص بالهاتف الذكي أو الحاسوب اللوحي في بيئة عمل نظام غوغل أندرويد حاليا.
وسوف يتغير هذا الوضع مع الإصدار أندرويد 13 الجديد، الذي يتضمن إذنا جديدا للأجهزة القريبة من شبكة الواي فاي (Nearby-Wifi-Devices)، والذي يتيح للتطبيقات البحث عن أجهزة الواي فاي القريبة والاتصال بها fدون معرفة بيانات الموقع.
​​تحديثات أسرع​
من المقرر أن يصبح تطبيق الخدمات غوغل بلاي في إصدار أندرويد 13 بمثابة المحور الرئيسي لتحديثات نظام التشغيل، متجاوزا بذلك الشركات المنتجة للهواتف الذكية.
وتطلق شركة غوغل على هذا النهج اسم "بروجيكت مان لاين" (Project Mainline)، وقد جاء نتيجة أن الشركات المنتجة للهواتف الذكية تتباطأ في طرح التحديثات الخاصة بأجهزتها أو أنها لا تقوم أحيانا بطرح أي تحديثات، ولا تقتصر هذه التحديثات على وظيفة فوتو بيكر مثلا، ولكنها ستضم مكونات نظام التشغيل مثل تقنية البلوتوث.
​​التصميم والاستعمال​
يستطيع المستخدم حاليا تهيئة أيقونات تطبيقات غوغل مع درجة ألوان الخلفية، وسيتغير هذا الوضع مستقبلا، بحيث ينطبق ذلك على أيقونات جميع التطبيقات، وذلك لإبراز اللغة التصميمية الجديدة.
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، سيتمكن المستخدم في نظام أندرويد 13 من إنشاء أقسام محددة للإعدادات السريعة في أحد التطبيقات، وتسري هذا الإعدادات على هذا التطبيق فقط.
​​تسجيل الدخول في شاشة القفل​
تظهر أهمية وظيفة تسجيل الدخول في شاشة القفل عندما يستعمل عدة أشخاص جهاز أندرويد واحدا أو عندما يعطي المستخدم هاتفه كثيرا لأطفاله، وتتيح هذه الوظيفة إمكانية تغيير المستخدم وتسجيل دخول المستخدم في شاشة القفل مباشرة.


----------

